
Google launches Android Studio 2.0 - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3007724/android/google-launches-android-studio-2-0.html
======
stevep2007
Google opened the Android Developer Summit this morning with the announcement
of an update to its integrated development environment (IDE) Android Studio
2.0 to an over-subscribed audience of independent developers at the Computer
History Museum in Mountain View California. Android Studio 2.0 available today
as a preview release is faster and more stable, according to group product
manager Stephanie Cuthbertson.

